# What do dose and how?



## Neomaxmaya (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys, I was wondering what everybody is dosing? Kalkwasser? Magnesium? what else? and if I want to use Jebao 4 channels doser, how do I integrate it with Apex to dose items individually?
Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I remember a thread on RC but my brain shuts down when it comes to Adruino component building and coding.

When it comes to dosing, one has to look at many factors and your needs will change over time so having a few extra channels for X. Y and Z will be helpful down the road.

What to dose and how much depends on your system demands. The basics start is CaCl2, MgCl2-Epsom salt mix and Na2CO3 for your Ca, Mg and Alk.

1. Test
2. Compare
3. Adjust 
4. Repeat

Kalk is useful if you use an ATO reservoir or you can dose to help with the pH without severely impacting alk but you have to keep an eye on [Ca+2].

The BRS dosers work great with the APEX but takes up an EB outlet per doser. Not visually appealing but they work.

DOS...$$$ if you need more than 2 channels but you can do all your programming through Fusion and uses an EB/2channels if you decide to use the EB as last failsafe for Alk/pH spike.

Or keep it simple and use a stand alone where you can use the APEX to shut down the doser in the Alk channel fails to stop dosing/overdose and the pH rises. Don't forget the insert the pH lines in the Email alert outlet 

I like GHL and PacificSun.

HTH


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wtac has made many great points. 

Calcium and Alk are the main two everyone doses, If you decide to use kalk thats a 2 in 1 solution you only need an ato to run effectively.

If your looking at using a doser like the Jebao you would control the amounts dosed from the doser, it has an on board computer you program how much and how often. Its fairly simple, test your params and then the next day test at the same time and determine how much your levels have dropped, this will give you your daily consumption. 

I'm using the balling system by Aquaforest on my GHL doser 2. Its great and my tank is rock solid and parameters stay steady.


----------



## Neomaxmaya (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks guys. This useful for a good start.
So now I'm gonna cycle a 90 gal tank. I'll get the parameters stable then I'll introduce the dosing.
Before that, please advise me if my action plan below sounds logical:
1- cycle the tank until parameters are stable
2- introduce Calkwasser in RO reservoir
3- introduce 2 Phosban 150 with Maxijet 400 each for GFO and AC. 
4- start introducing live stock (it's gonna be mixed LPS/SPS tank)
5- get individual dosers to dose Red Sea A,B, C and No-Po-X that would be controlled with the Apex.
Or get a Jebao 4 channels that would dose but not connected with the controller.
Now the only thing that I'm not sure about yet is getting an algae scrubber or using No-Po-X in addition to some inverts would be sufficient? 
Any thoughts would be appreciated! And thanks again


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*dosing question*

hey there , you have not started the tank yet ...
just trying to understand , don't worry about dosing and such till your tank is up and running at the beginning your tank will be fine with just reg water changes ,this is at least my opinion unless u plan on cycling and filling the tank up with corals and stuff..
I would concentrate on getting tank running and cycled then go slowly forward with chking parameters then u will see what u need or don't need , no need dosing for stuff that u don't have too ..


----------



## Neomaxmaya (Nov 15, 2015)

Ya I had a 20 gal tank that collapsed while I was away due to ammonia break out!
Now I'm setting up a 90 gal one and I want to make sure it's protected well.
Thanks for the advice as this made my life easier! But do you think I should use carbon or GFO while cycling or just water with live rocks, sand, bacteria and some media would be sufficient?
Thanks again!


----------

